# Immigration Consultants vs Immigration Lawyers



## EmyV (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello Everyone

My name is Emy and I am new to this forum.

I live in Melbourne, Australia and would like to move to Toronto under the Federal Skilled Workers program.

I haven't started the application process yet. I am currently researching immigration agencies and law firms.

I contacted an agency today, Global Visas, who quoted their service fees as $3,500.

Hoping for some advice from you guys:

* Do I need an immigration consultant or immigration lawyer?
* Which is better/wiser - a lawyer or a consultant?
* What kind of fees can I expect? (excluding actual visa costs)
* Can you recommend any agencies or law firms?

Many thanks for your help!

Emy


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If your occupation is on THE LIST you shouldn't need to hire any type of consultant at some exorbitant fee.


----------



## EmyV (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes, my occupation is on the list but I would hate to miss out because I've submitted incomplete information or missed a deadline.

A few years ago I moved to London and I used an agency to organise all my paperwork. It made it so much easier to have someone tell me exactly what I needed to do, how to do it and when.

Having someone step me through the process took the stress out of it.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Firstly I wouldn't have anything to do with Global Visas. If you Google them you might understand why. If your occupation is on THE LIST then I assume you're reasonably, well or very well educated. As such you should be able to read instructions and fill-in forms. If you are willing to part with a good deal of money to have someone else fill them in for you, then so be it.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## EmyV (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks guys!

I've had a think about it and you're right. I should be able to navigate my way through the process. If in doubt, I'll just contact the Canadian embassy to clarify instructions/requirements.

Since my initial conversation with Global Visas 2 days ago, they've called me about 6 times and have sent me 5 emails. I haven't responded...

I've printed off all the forms and instructions from the CIC website and I'm about to dive into the bureaucratic maze... Wish me luck!

Cheers

Emy


----------

